# Lyft Long 45+



## UberPal (Feb 2, 2015)

Lyft is starting to hide the Long 45 notification For those who drive Long 45 and want to know if the ride request is a Long 45 trip even with Power Zone and PT you can contact me I always know when the trip is a Long 45 even on PT and even with Power Zone


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberPal said:


> Lyft is starting to hide the Long 45 notification For those who drive Long 45 and want to know if the ride request is a Long 45 trip even with Power Zone and PT you can contact me I always know when the trip is a Long 45 even on PT and even with Power Zone


Ok, I'm contacting you. Here.


----------



## UberPal (Feb 2, 2015)

Private contact please


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberPal said:


> Private contact please


Sure I'll bite...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberPal said:


> Private contact please


Why? Does this involve giving you our credit information and social security number?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

“Uberpal”? More like Ubermisnomer!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Insert contact info here


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Starting ? It's not Spring time yet, go back to sleep.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

they are hiding the 45 minute or longer for the reason some people are stupid and do not want to make money. so they hope people will show up and accept the profitable ride. who passes on these longer rides ?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> they are hiding the 45 minute or longer for the reason some people are stupid and do not want to make money. so they hope people will show up and accept the profitable ride. who passes on these longer rides ?


I pass on most long rides because I seldom get anything on DF on my way home. Exactly where the long ride is going is a major factor and I determine whether I'm likely to enough on the way back to justify accepting it


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> they are hiding the 45 minute or longer for the reason some people are stupid and do not want to make money. so they hope people will show up and accept the profitable ride. who passes on these longer rides ?


When the new rate cuts hit I will.

With the rate cuts longer trips are less profitable.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UberPal said:


> Lyft is starting to hide the Long 45 notification For those who drive Long 45 and want to know if the ride request is a Long 45 trip even with Power Zone and PT you can contact me I always know when the trip is a Long 45 even on PT and even with Power Zone


----------------
The notification is still showing in L.A. - I had two yesterday


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------
> The notification is still showing in L.A. - I had two yesterday


I has 2 45's in SF bay area yesterday.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> I pass on most long rides because I seldom get anything on DF on my way home. Exactly where the long ride is going is a major factor and I determine whether I'm likely to enough on the way back to justify accepting it


It's sad how many drivers don't realize it also costs them $$ to drive BACK to home base, that destination filter only lasts maybe 20 minutes or so then they kick you off the platform. Not that I've ever gotten a DF ride from the 2 long rides I did before I got a clue...


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

“ The LONG 45” sounds like a movie of the *ahem* adult nature  

Bow chikka bow bow...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> It's sad how many drivers don't realize it also costs them $$ to drive BACK to home base, that destination filter only lasts maybe 20 minutes or so then they kick you off the platform. Not that I've ever gotten a DF ride from the 2 long rides I did before I got a clue...


Actually Lyft gives 30 minutes as long as your moving on the path on the map. Go off that then it changes to 15 minutes.
Or you can sit there for 30 minutes then get kicked off. Costing you one of six uses.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I just had a 45+ today. It showed up as normal but of course there is no primetime here.



kingcorey321 said:


> they are hiding the 45 minute or longer for the reason some people are stupid and do not want to make money. so they hope people will show up and accept the profitable ride. who passes on these longer rides ?


They are profitable for me here too. But in some high traffic areas they might not be. A 45+ minute trip could very well only be 5 miles due to a bad traffic jam. Also in some areas they radically cut the per mile rate. For example in Orlando it is something like 54 cents per mile. That is very different than when you are getting paid 91 cents a mile.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Then there are those LAX rematches to Hollywood at 5pm . 60 minutes for 10-12 miles even though it says 45+, which is about 20 net. So there is that. But since then the per minute raised .06 cents.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

New2This said:


> When the new rate cuts hit I will.
> 
> With the rate cuts longer trips are less profitable.


if they apply that new pay cut here i will have to quit. it just will not be worth it. there is mostly zero traffic here . i drive mostly freeways at 70 or surface streets i will average 35mph . if they place these new pay cuts i will put a sigh in my car. due to the new rates i am forced to take surface streets and never use the freeway or i will not afford to give you a ride. if you like here is customer support please feel free to call them. i will also have the rates on the sigh so the pax understands. so a 15 mile drive usually takes 20 minutes here will now take 40 minutes. i will set my backup gps to bypass all freeways. metro detroit my rates with lyft are .75mile .15 minute. uber i am sorry to say .60per mile and 11 per minute. i try to only drive lyft unless uber is surging or its really not worth it.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> if they apply that new pay cut here i will have to quit. it just will not be worth it. there is mostly zero traffic here . i drive mostly freeways at 70 or surface streets i will average 35mph . if they place these new pay cuts i will put a sigh in my car. due to the new rates i am forced to take surface streets and never use the freeway or i will not afford to give you a ride. if you like here is customer support please feel free to call them. i will also have the rates on the sigh so the pax understands. so a 15 mile drive usually takes 20 minutes here will now take 40 minutes. i will set my backup gps to bypass all freeways. metro detroit my rates with lyft are .75mile .15 minute. uber i am sorry to say .60per mile and 11 per minute. i try to only drive lyft unless uber is surging or its really not worth it.


Wait lyft will lower the rates soon


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ubericator said:


> Wait lyft will lower the rates soon


hope your incorrect but i do see this going around.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> hope your incorrect but i do see this going around.


No chance it happens everywhere else that Uber lowered the rates. Just wait a few weeks


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

UberPal said:


> Lyft is starting to hide the Long 45 notification For those who drive Long 45 and want to know if the ride request is a Long 45 trip even with Power Zone and PT you can contact me I always know when the trip is a Long 45 even on PT and even with Power Zone


You from New Jersey? figures....


----------

